# Entgelt für einen nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis?



## Anno1971 (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo......... ich bin neu hier!

Habe ungewollt Bekanntschaft mit einem Dialer gemacht und eine saftige Telefonrechnung von der DTAG erhalten.
Ich habe nun bei der DTAG schriftlich Einspruch (natürlich per Einschreiben) gegen den entsprechenden Rechnungsposten eingelegt und den Rechnungsbetrag bei meinem Geldinstitut zurückbuchen lassen.
Ferner habe ich einen nachträglichen und kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert.
Jetzt habe ich ein Formular mit dem Namen "Einverständniserklärung..." zugeschickt bekommen.
Am Ende soll ich mich mit meiner Unterschrift u.a. _mit der In Rechnung Stellung eines Entgeltes nach der jeweiligen gültigen Preisliste für die schriftliche Bekanntgabe der Kommunikationsdaten einverstanden _erklären :evil: ?

Ist die DTAG nicht verpflichtet gem. § 16 Abs. 1 TKV bei einer Reklamation, auch ohne vorherigen Auftrag einen kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erstellen?
Kann ich die o.a. Textpassage der DTAG durchstreichen?

Ich wäre für eine schnelle Antwort dankbar, da ich das Formular innerhalb von 1 Woche zurücksenden muss!


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2004)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob der nachträgliche EVN wirklich kostenlos sein muss. Wenn man den nachträglich beauftragt, dann erhält man eh nur den verkürzten EVN, der einem bei Dialervebindungen nur selten weiterbringt, da die letzten drei Stellen ausge*x*t sind.
Beantrage doch die unverkürzte Übermittlung der umstrittenen Mehrwertnummer - diese ist bei der T-Com seit dem 1.2. (Missbrauchserkennung), auch noch nachträglich erreichbar und jene Einzelposition sollte eigentlich kostenlos mitgeteilt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
In den Erläuterungen zu der Einverständniserklärung steht, dass die Zielrufnummern mit den Vorwahlen 0190 und 0900 unverkürzt bekannt gegeben werden. Alle anderen Zielrufnummern werden um 3 Ziffern verkürzt ausgewiesen.
Das reicht doch voll und ganz, oder?


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das reicht doch voll und ganz, oder?


Ja, Dir geht es ja nur um die Zielrufnummern 0190 und 0900.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*Dieses Urteil könnte relevant sein*

Dieses Urteil könnte zum Thema gut passen:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding080903.htm


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: Entgelt für einen nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachwe*



			
				Anno1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die DTAG nicht verpflichtet gem. § 16 Abs. 1 TKV bei einer Reklamation, auch ohne vorherigen Auftrag einen kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erstellen?
> Kann ich die o.a. Textpassage der DTAG durchstreichen?




Hallo Anno1971, bin auch neu hier. Mir ging es vor ein paar Wochen so wie dir. Ich hab den Satz mit  dem In-Rechnung-Stellen auch einfach gestrichen und ausdrücklich einen kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert. Hat auch geklappt, weiß natürlich nicht ob nachträglich noch irgendetwas in Rechnung gestellt wird. Hab dann Widerspruch eingelegt -  per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, einmal an die Telekom und einmal an die Dialer-Firma, kostet ja auch wieder extra. Bin mal gespannt, was das noch wird, ich soll für je ein paar Sekunden 2 x 30 Euro bezahlen, weiß bloß noch nicht wofür überhaupt. Aber laut Telekom soll ich auf jeden Fall zuerst mal zahlen, das seh ich aber gar nicht ein


----------



## birdie866 (13 Juli 2004)

*bin der gast von gerade...*

... und jetzt bin ich auch angemeldet, hab ich gerade vor lauter Übermut ganz vergessen...


----------



## Anno1971 (14 Juli 2004)

*Re: Entgelt für einen nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachwe*

Hallo Birdie866!

Ich habe auch gedacht mir könnte es nie passieren einen Dialer einzufangen. Ich habe ein analoges Modem und habe mich direkt 4 mal ungewollt eingewählt. Ich konnte auch kein Einwählton von meinem Modem hören! Als ich die Einwahlen bemerkte, habe ich sofort versucht am PC die Verbindung zu kappen, Fehlanzeige! Der PC reagierte nicht mehr! Ich musste dann den Telefonstecker aus der Dose ziehen.
Ich habe nie ein Fenster oder so etwas mit "OK" bestätigt und kein Hinweis auf einen Dialer auf meinem Bildschirm gesehen. Das ging alles so schnell. Die Verbindungen haben jeweils nur für wenige Sekunden bestanden, aber das kostet wohl jeweils 30 € (Blocktarif)! Habe ich auf der Internetseite der Reg TP gelesen.
Auch mein Virenschutz von AntiVir hat mich im Stich gelassen, da als Standardeinstellung nur der "Schutz vor Dialern" aktiviert ist, der Schutz vor "mögliche schädliche Software (PMS)" ist aber nicht aktiviert. Diesen Schutz muss man selbst aktivieren, wusste ich bis dato auch nicht.


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2004)

*Re: Entgelt für einen nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachwe*



			
				Anno1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte auch kein Einwählton von meinem Modem hören! .



Es  gehört zur "Grundausstattung" der meisten  betrügerischen Dialer , den Wählton von  Analog-Modems 
auszuschalten...

tf


----------



## birdie866 (14 Juli 2004)

*Hallo Anno...*

...ich hab es auch nicht bemerkt, bei unserem ISDN-Anschluß gibt es glaub ich auch keinen Einwahlton (hab so einen Kasten an der Wand- Fritz/1&1 steht drauf). Ich geh immer über den Profi-Dialer online. Vor ein paar Wochen (könnte der Zeitraum mit der Dialer-Sache gewesen sein) hat der PC  irgendwie rumgesponnen, es liefen irgendwelche Programme, die Festplatte hat gerattert, die online Verbindung war lahm. Da hat mein Mann irgendwas neu gemacht, war vielleicht ein Virus, was weiß ich, auf jeden Fall lief es wieder. Aber von einem Dialer hat er auch nichts bemerkt.  Als Schutz läuft bei uns Zone alarm Pro. Weißt du denn auf welcher Homepage die Dialereinwahl bei dir erfolgt ist? Ich hab keine Ahnung.  Die Telekom stellt sich auf jeden Fall stur und beharrt auf Zahlung. Ich frag mich nur wofür....


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst einfach mal deinen EVN an intexus schicken und du bekommst auf deine Frage eine Antwort! :lupe:


 aus http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=66230#66230 
Mache das mal, die Antwort interessiert hier bestimmt so einige. Außer Intexus selbst wird Dir niemand hier diese Frage beantworten können, es sei denn, Du lässt von einem Fachmann Deinen Rechner sezieren.


----------

